# Connecting xp200 via wifi



## pablo19 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi
I have just bought a XP-200 multifunction printer. The printer is connected to my wifi (I printed a status sheet and it said so). My computer is connected to my wifi. But my computer will not pick up the printer. I have tried using the driver disk but can't download the driver because it does not detect a printer.
Any ideas of how I can fix this....I'm getting super frustrated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have just bought a XP-200 multifunction printer.


I'm going to assume you have a *Epson Expression Home XP-200 Small-In-One All-In-One Printer*.

Its support site has instructional *videos* that may be helpful to you.

It also has a *Frequently Asked Questions* section.

By the way, you didn't say if your computer is running Windows XP or Vista or 7 or 8, 32-bit or 64-bit.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

When you setup most printers, they need to be connected via usb cable or rj45 cable to a router. Once you have the printer setup, then you can connect via wireless. Note this is only for the initial setup of the printer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

To add to what was said in post #3:

I use HP all-in-one printers, and they have to be set up the same way.

You set them up FIRST with a wired connection, THEN you set them up with a wireless connection. 

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pablo19 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks
Ill try the cable otherwise Ive tried everything else and Im taking the silly thing back!! Epson easy .....my foot!
Im using Windows 8 - 64 bit.

Thanks again tech guys


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I have an epson all in one that has been flawless for the last 2yrs. It is connected as a network printer via rj45 cable to a router. 

Do the following;
1 Read the manual that comes with your printer
2 Download the latest software from epson
3 Uninstall any epson software then reboot
4 Connect your printer via usb cable
5 Run the install software you downloaded in step #2
6 Once you finish, make sure the printer's wireless is ON
7 Now disconnect the usb and try and connect to the printer using wireless


----------

